# Trump praises Kim Jong-Un, downplays his crimes



## WiiUBricker (Jun 14, 2018)

http://thehill.com/homenews/administration/392174-trump-brushes-off-kims-human-rights-record-saying-a-lot-of-others

I just read this article that was shared on reddit. It seems the US president is now a fan of the dictator he used to call Rocket Man.

A few quotes from the article:



> “I don’t care who you are, what you are, what kind of advantage you have,” Trump said of Kim, whose family has controlled North Korea since its creation. “If you can do that at 27 years old, you, I mean, that's one in 10,000 that can do that.”
> 
> Trump went on to call Kim a “very smart guy” and a “great negotiator” in the interview, which was aired Wednesday.
> 
> “I think we understand each other,” he said.





> After meeting with Kim, Trump called him a “very talented man” who is a “funny guy” and “loves his people.”



Seriously though, he criticises US allies but praises a man who is one of the worst offenders in human rights?

He was also asked about why he seemingly respects Putin:



> Asked by then-anchor Bill O'Reilly why he respects Putin, given that he is a "killer," Trump said, "There are a lot of killers. We've got a lot of killers. What, you think our country is so innocent?"



Great president you got there, US people.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 14, 2018)

"s now a fan of the dictator"

he's been an open fan of dictators for ages...

you forgot to mention how he respects him for being 'tough' at leading. tough, you know, because he throws dissenters into goulags and working camps together with their family and like, if a child is born there, its in for the ride too. tough.


----------



## tpax (Jun 14, 2018)

Well, USA is the biggest threat for the world peace, so the story with North Korea is quite irrelevant. USA were fans of Saddam Hussein back then, as he was strategically useful for them, then they executed him. After that, they were fans of Osama Bin Laden as he also was strategically useful for their affairs, and then executed him either. They were fans of Muammar Al-Gaddafi, and you know what happened to him. And now they are big friends with Kim Jong-Un. It's quite predictable what will happen in the future mid-term.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2018)

To be fair though, this kind of praising dictators has been around for decades.
Look at the Grand Alliance during WW2, Joseph Stalin murdered more than Kim Jong Un and Hitler combined yet the US and UK allied with him.


----------



## Stepperer (Jun 14, 2018)

Another country, which America cannot bring "democracy" in, another leader, who is a "tyrant" and "criminal", because he is not doing what America wants...

I think I know the feeling...


----------



## InsaneNutter (Jun 14, 2018)

It's a good start, better than North Korea and the US threatening to nuke each other.

If North Korea compleates it's denuclearization and relations improve between the north and south, that's some good progress.

Maybe one day the divided families in the north and south can freely see each other, hopefully with life for the average person in the north improving.


----------



## granville (Jun 14, 2018)

InsaneNutter said:


> It's a good start, better than North Korea and the US threatening to nuke each other.
> 
> If North Korea compleates it's denuclearization and relations improve between the north and south, that's some good progress.
> 
> Maybe one day the divided families in the north and south can freely see each other, hopefully with life for the average person in the north improving.


Anyone familiar with the recent history (as in the past 3-4 decades) of attempting peace with North Korea will know this attempt is as futile as all the others. Peace will not come as long as the same ruling class remains in power, none of whom have any desire to change (or any reason to).

North Korea discovered a very successful and repeatable hustle decades ago to extort the rest of the world for wealth and resources. Their nuclear program is key to that. North Korea has learned that other countries are more than eager to meet them at a table to discuss "diplomacy and peace" when they spend a few years doing missile tests and threatening everyone.

The catch is of course is that NK never has any intention of peace or following through with their end of the deal. We come to the table at Kim's request after he's properly threatened everyone and gotten their attention. We make an agreement that of course only really benefits North Korea and further harming ourselves. NK takes what they can and runs, always breaking their end of the bargain. NK just continues building nukes and conducting missile tests. Soon enough, we're being threatened with destruction again and right back at that table to make another horrible deal that is doomed to fail again.

Rinse and repeat in an endless cycle. And every goddamn time we're told (often supposedly "intelligent and respected" high level government people) that "this time is different, this will be the one that finally ends the conflict and brings peace, look at how sincere they're acting". It never does, and we keep falling for it and making it worse for ourselves.

This current peace meeting was already clearly headed south before it even happened. Initially North Korea promised denuclearization as bait to meet with them. Even those foolish enough to entertain that they were sincere should have known this was bullshit when North Korea went back on that promise immediately afterwards. North Korea backtracked with "well we have a different definition of what denuclearize means". The meeting should be been called off entirely after they pulled that nonsense. But instead Trump met Kim, bent right over and sucked his cock like a bitch...


----------

